
Dell shares secret staff instructions with SEC - adrian_mrd
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/dell-shares-secret-staff-instructions-with-sec-512490
======
kryogen1c
"And it makes for some good reading too, shedding further light on the reasons
for the transaction than some previous pronouncements from the company - which
didn’t really reveal why Dell was making the change given that founder Michael
Dell often said that being a private company meant it was better able to serve
customers."

 _Blinks_

...what?

I'm pretty tired, but that paragraph is one run-on sentence fraught with bad
grammar. I actually can't parse this article.

